# stupid people



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

so I was selling a few tanks on kijiji and put all the proper info on like usual and this one stupid guy emails me like 10 times and asks all these questions about the tanks. Amazingly all the info was in the ad but for some reason I guess he didn't want to read.

After like 10 emails back and forth he tells me "you're to far"
I guess he didn't click on the map I had put in the ad?

Stupid people...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

they're always some out there lol


----------



## MadJellyCorals (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol I know how you feel! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Number one email about the halides I am selling... 

Add title "400 watt, dual ballast"

Errr, how many watts is it?


I hate kijiji people.... 

And I also love "can I come see it?"

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

People on kijijii can be the worst. I had to change my ad to say "serious and courteous replies" only after one customer claimed I ripped her off. I offered her a full refund right away and let her keep some of the plants. She then replied that I got back to her promptly so I must rip off many people. Yes, I'm raking in millions, overcharging for aquarium plants I grow myself


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

A lot of kijiji buyers seem to think that they are the most entitled people ever. I resort to kijiji only when it is something odd that I cannot find a dedicated forum for. Aside from that, I find forums focusing on what I intend to sell.

Most sellers are on the up and up, some buyers are more than happy to try and milk you for what they can.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Kijiji: it's like selling stuff on 4chan.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Yea I have had the same situation. I was selling a car though. I put everything about the car (engine size, type of fuel, power windows, how man km's and such ect ect). Then I get an email some emails :is it a gas or diesel? another email is it a 1.8L? another email how many km's? haha that one was the best got a chuckle out of that one because I had a picture of the dash with the car on showing the km's right off the dash board!! 

just stupid people.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

What's worse is people who put ads up for free stuff. I saw one guy giving away his Ball Python. I was the first person to view and reply to him, yet he never responded back... I guess he didn't want to get rid of it that badly.

And yeah, I hate the "can I come see it" people. I had my 20gallon long kit for sale a while ago, the couple wanted to come and see it prior to buying it. Only because they lived an hour away did I agree, I knew they wouldn't leave empty handed and I was right lol.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Haha...I am running my ads on the Bettas I have for sale currently.
I have all the pictures on there, yet I have rec'd several emails asking if I have pictures of the Bettas.....NO those are my Kids!  DUH?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Haven't you people heard of Murphy's law?
The answer is always in front of you, 2 seconds after you press the send button 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> they're always some out there lol


they're many here also. Normal person will not ask ".. is item stil available" having no intention to buy.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I know the feeling too and not only on kijiji, maybe people should take some time to read before asking stupid questions.
I usually ignore things like that.....


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Or one hour after posting something .....( what's the lowest you'll take) 

Get back to me in a week if I still have it.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

The new trend I am finding is this;

Item is posted, 
Send a PM to the person;
Get response,
Follow up to confirm day/time
Response of "its already gone"

Um? What?


----------

